
Founder of SoftBank-backed car leasing startup resigns after layoffs - moltensodium
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/30/20930811/fair-car-leasing-softbank-founder-ceo-scott-painter-resignation-layoffs
======
mdorazio
Can anyone explain what SoftBank's actual investment thesis is these days? As
far as I can tell, they now specialize in funding hyped companies with awful
unit economics, pumping their valuations, and trying to shove them onto the
next greater fool before people figure out what's going on.

